# Thunderbolt GB OTA in September!



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

http://www.droid-life.com/2011/08/3...:+DroidLife+(droid+life)&utm_content=FaceBook


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

"icanhazdroid said:


> http://www.droid-life.com/2011/08/31/htc-gingerbread-headed-to-both-incredible-and-thunderbolt-in-september/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+DroidLife+%28droid+life%29&utm_content=FaceBook


Lets hope they give source for kernel and a leak of the final before then

Sent from my BAMF 2.4 Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

droidkevlar said:


> *Lets hope they give source for kernel* and a leak of the final before then
> 
> Sent from my BAMF 2.4 Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


This is HTC we're talking about, not Samsung


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

i fail to see the importance of this, since many of us are running GB already lol


----------



## Promethazine (Jul 22, 2011)

whats the big deal ive had GB for a while now. lol


----------



## mcmillanje (Jun 6, 2011)

"masri1987 said:


> i fail to see the importance of this, since many of us are running GB already lol


A) they will have to release GB kernel source
B) widespread testing and potentially more updates and bug fixes for the future.

It is very relevant.


----------



## lrs421 (Jul 9, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> i fail to see the importance of this, since many of us are running GB already lol


The leaks are still a little buggy, hence no voice mail notifications. Not saying the final release will be bug free but we'll see.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## adstro (Jul 11, 2011)

"lrs421 said:


> The leaks are still a little buggy, hence no voice mail notifications. Not saying the final release will be bug free but we'll see.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


I have seen this quote alot. What do you mean by lack of voice and mail notifications? I seem to get both notifications on cm7. What am I missing?


----------



## furrito (Aug 16, 2011)

adstro said:


> I have seen this quote alot. What do you mean by lack of voice and mail notifications? I seem to get both notifications on cm7. What am I missing?


It happens on sense roms. CM7 is AOSP.


----------



## adstro (Jul 11, 2011)

"furrito said:


> It happens on sense roms. CM7 is AOSP.


Gotcha...that would be what I am missing. Thanks.


----------



## Bindy (Jul 16, 2011)

The prox sensor is another thing that never seems to work for me on GB sense roms. Pulling the phone away from my face on a call won't wake the screen back up. Very annoying if you have to punch in any numbers.


----------



## MrKleen (Jul 14, 2011)

Bindy said:


> The prox sensor is another thing that never seems to work for me on GB sense roms. Pulling the phone away from my face on a call won't wake the screen back up. Very annoying if you have to punch in any numbers.


I would do a fresh install if I were you. That is not a problem i've ever had on a gingerbread rom.


----------



## CharliesTheMan (Jul 15, 2011)

"Bindy said:


> The prox sensor is another thing that never seems to work for me on GB sense roms. Pulling the phone away from my face on a call won't wake the screen back up. Very annoying if you have to punch in any numbers.


I'm curious, are you referring to the screen staying dark after public away from your face, or powering on but still being unresponsive?


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Bottom like the prox sensor sucks in ginger bread so far

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Here we go again. Didn't they say GB was coming this summer? And the end of Q2? I bet they got behind since new phones are coming out and they said screw it, take the latest build you can come up with, test it through August and release it September we're done with this phone. Hopefully some bugs from the leaks will be smashed but I imagine just as many new ones will come up.


----------



## pcar1947 (Jul 11, 2011)

Watch me run to unroot my phone!

I runnin cm7 can't wait to load my phone with vzw bloat!


----------



## Bindy (Jul 16, 2011)

MrKleen said:


> I would do a fresh install if I were you. That is not a problem i've ever had on a gingerbread rom.


I've installed different GB roms fresh more than I can count. Same issue.



CharliesTheMan said:


> I'm curious, are you referring to the screen staying dark after public away from your face, or powering on but still being unresponsive?


I'm referring to the screen turning back on when I move the phone away from my face. I have to hit the power button to wake the screen up. I'm not even sure if the sensor turns it OFF in the first place or if its just my screen time out.


----------

